# Today's pickups while downtown



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

While I was downtown I wanted to go by Silo cigars, as I have seen them on the internet. I found out they are moving to the west side of Knoxville in Oct.
They had some swag so I had to buy a shirt and smokes to go with it. The one with the red and black label is their blend and he recommended that I try. I also picked up a Redemption. For you Pete Johnson fans the El Triunfador Lancero is a small batch released in Sept 08 and is a Connecticut Broadleaf wrapper and all Nicaraguan filler. More info on the link below.

http://zencigar.wordpress.com/2008/09/19/el-triunfador-secret-release-from-pete-johnson/


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweet a$$ haul right there.... Let me know how the lancero is and the Devils weed i wanna grab up on of those to try too Great Haul!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice pick ups.....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Haul.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice haul. I've been seeing these Devil Weeds on here and been wanting to try one. I'll have to start looking.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pick up Carlos!! I love those Ilusiones!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet pick-up!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pickup!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> Nice haul. I've been seeing these Devil Weeds on here and been wanting to try one. I'll have to start looking.


Same here. Have heard good things.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pickups


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice haul man


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

all of those look great, man. excellent score.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul! They look really good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet looking sticks, enjoy.


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Not to shabby of a pick up!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Very interesting haul


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome array of cigars there....send them here and il let you know whats good and stuff


----------



## MindRiot-cl (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice meeting you today, lmk what you think of my private blend. We will probably release them sometime next week to the general public. I am waiting on 3 more sizes to show up (6 sizes total), actually waiting on the boxes. All the cigars have been rolled and aged but the boxes have been delayed. Thanks for the support hope to see you soon.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice pick up.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Noice score Carlos, is the La Rikky shirt a polo?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool I just got some of those lanceros too and they smell awesome


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Fatmandu said:


> Noice score Carlos, is the La Rikky shirt a polo?


No a t-shirt


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Sweet haul.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

great choice nice variety and perfect size choices i hope you enjoy these its a pretty chill pick up


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy.... 
nice shirt too


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

:dribble:^^what they said^^:dribble:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome haul right there!!!


----------

